# MARCH POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Apr 7, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for MARCH POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm done


----------



## Battou (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, I bagged vote number one


----------



## Ajay (Apr 7, 2008)

Seemed like there were more photos than this in the nomination thread. (I know there weren't - just making an observation)  

It was hard to vote on this one - I liked them all.


----------



## Hoppy (Apr 7, 2008)

I gotta vote.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Sirashley (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, that was really difficult to choose, all of those photos were simply amazing... I spent like a 20 minutes looking them over..


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 7, 2008)

i agree, these were hard to choose from this month
in the end i went with the one i liked best that i thought had the most effort put into it


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, those were some really great photos. Really hard to pick just one.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 9, 2008)

would have to agree, its not an easy choice


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 16, 2008)

Is it me or are there others that see in these nominations something very special? How do you judge a bridge against a Barn Owl against a Low Light Portrait against a flower. Subjectivity takes some of the choise away and of course our own inane instinct that in the back of our minds we say very quietly to ourselves - God I wish I had taken that - Each month the standard gets better it seems - we raise the bar and in doing so challenge those around us to compete and to better themsleves. I would like to thank all those whose work was chosen for a masterclass in photgraphy, in visual art and the stimulation of our minds. I would have voted for more than one but in the end couldn't so i went with what my eyes go back to and what maks me feel good.
Thanks again to you all.  :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## bapp (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a shame "staples" isn't getting more votes, I think it is and excellent Image and very creative. 

Great to see something interesting created from nothing!


----------



## matt-l (Apr 18, 2008)

done.  nice shots this month...but not very many votes


----------



## Chiller (Apr 20, 2008)

Votes in....good luck everyone.


----------



## chantal7 (Apr 21, 2008)

That barn owl is NICE! Voted for that one


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2008)

When does the poll close?


----------



## abraxas (Apr 23, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> When does the poll close?



I'm hoping right after I get enough to win 

only 18 to go!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 25, 2008)

but still only 69 votes in total

SHOCKING!!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 25, 2008)

I voted... LP... if you want me to make another profile so that I can vote your's then you'll have to pay a pretty hefty price... Like one MILLION dollars...


----------

